# [PORT] Amazon Kindle Fire "Silk" Browser



## TyHi (Jan 5, 2012)

After many test I managed to get Silk to work on a different OS. This worked on CM7 for Kindle Fire. If you get any errors please post.

Here is the link to the spreadsheet. Please if you have time fill it out so users will be able to check before doing it!

Install Tutorial:
1. Download the pack Here or here.

2. Use Root Explorer to copy the lib files to /system/lib set permissions the same as the others.

3. Install all of the .apks like you would side load.

4. Copy the com.amazon.cloud9-1.apk from /data/app to /system/app

5. Reboot and enjoy

Check out this post from theverge! Here!

*Edit (1/4/2012): Updated SilkPort with puneet_champ's apk. Also Please stop screwing around with the spreadsheet.*

Edit (1/4/2012): Updated Silk Pack/Added new mirror. (Removed Account and Sync) and Cleaned the post.

Edit (1/4/2012) As suggested by Cobracat03 you could try OTARootKeeper to use Amazon Prime Videos. If you can login to your amazon account through the Account and Sync settings post your method here or PM me if you can't post.


----------

